# OT > Offtopic >  Helsinki-väylä - liikenteen uusi tuleminen

## Kantokoski

*Helsinki väylä - liikenteen uusi tuleminen*

Helsinki-väylä on uusi laadukas ja monipuolinen liikenteen laatuväylä Helsingin niemen ja seudullisten liikenneongelmien ratkaisemiseen. Se yhdistää Helsingin niemen nopeaksi liikenneväyläksi, sekä seudulliset moottorikadut yhdeksi jatkumoksi. Helsinki-väylä on 2+2 kaistainen laadukas ja nopea liikenteen reitti. Se nopeuttaa Helsingin niemen liikennettä, sekä poikkiliikennettä, sillä väylällä ei ole liikennevaloja, eikä katuliikenne katkaise reittiä. Helsinki-väylä laadukkaasti nopeuttaa kaikkea liikennettä, niin yksityisautoilua kuin joukkoliikennettäkin.

----------


## vristo

Milloinkas tästä on päätetty? :O

----------


## Kantokoski

Keski-Pasilan kaavoittamisen ja keski-Pasilan tornialueen takia Vapaudenkatu- ja keskustatunnelisuunnitelmat kaivetaan arkistosta. Ja kuten aiemminkin ollut esillä ja esitettynä, yhdistyen Pasilan-väylään. Muodostuvaa kokonaisuutta kutsutaan Helsinki-väyläksi.

Terassitorit ja Töölönlahden täyttämiset jäävät kuitenkin tällä kertaa pois.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muodostuvaa kokonaisuutta kutsutaan Helsinki-väyläksi.


Sinun lisäksesi ketkä kutsuvat?

----------


## hmikko

> Milloinkas tästä on päätetty? :O


Männä viikolla, kun Helsingin kaupunki voitti bingolotossa kymmenen miljardia.

----------


## Antero Alku

1950-luku nostaa päätään. Liikenne tarkoittaa autoliikennettä. Sillä onkin nyt uusi tuleminen ja tulevaisuus, autoiluhan on vapautta.

Tässä autoilu-unelmassa on vaan valuvika, jonka Alvar Aaltokin ymmärsi korjata. Eli jonnekin niiden autojen pitää keskustassa mahtua. Siksi Alvari suunnitteli Terassitorin, valtavan pysäköintilaitoksen.

No joo, tämä aihe sopii hienosti Joukkoliikennefoorumille. Sama logiikka kuin metrotoimikunnalla: metro tarvitaan niille, joilla ei ole varaa omaan autoon ajellakseen Vapaudenkatua Terassitorille.

Kukas muuten oli se Kantokoski, joka hiljan selitti jossain viestissä olevansa ratikan ja joukkoliikenteen ystävä?

Antero

----------


## Kantokoski

Olen myös yksityisliikenteen ystävä, vaikka joukkoliikenne onkin eniten lähellä sydäntäni. Yksityisautoiluhan ei ole katoamassa mihinkään, mutta se on muuttumassa ympäristöystävälliseksi mm. sähköautokantaan siirryttäessä. Ympäristöystävällisyyden vuoksi minäkin näen yksityisautoilulla tulevaisuuden.

Sitten 50-luvun Helsingin keskusta on muuttunut, ja nyt alueella on lukuisia pysäköintilaitoksia, ja lisää on luultavimmin tulossa, joten terassitorille ja Töölönlahden täyttämiselle ei ole tarvetta.

Täytyy ottaa myöskin huomioon, ettei kaikki liikenne, sitten 50- ja 60-lukujen, ole suuntautumassa keskustaan - vaan Pasilaan myös. Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksen ja keski-Pasilan tornialueen myötä Pasilasta onkin kasvamassa merkittävä lähes keskustan veroinen työpaikka-alue. Luonnollisesti Pasila, kantakaupunki ja seutu tarvitsee uusia liikenneratkaisuja.

Teidän ei tule hämmästyä Helsinki-väylästä. Minun täytyy kertoa teille että tämä on inside scoop. Projektia ei kuitenkaan liitetä Pasila-projektiin, sillä se ei pelkästään ole Pasilaan liittyvä asia, vaan Vapaudenkatu/Helsinki-väylä tulee sen jälkeen ((ja myöskin.. jottei tornialue kaadu)).

Oheinen kuva on tietysti yhdestä versiosta, toteutuessa muutoksia on pohjoisosassa sekä muutenkin liittymiä karsittu ja suunnitelmaa kevennetty, kuitenkin että pääpiirteissään Helsinki-väylä palvelee sekä niemen liikennettä että seudulliset pikaväylät yhdistävänä. Helsinki-väylä olisi sekä valtion että kaupungin yhteistyö.

----------


## ess

Ainakin tuosta jäisi puumerkki tuleville sukupolville.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun täytyy kertoa teille että tämä on inside scoop.


Minun täytyy kertoa, ettei tuo väittämä ole mikään salaisuus tai yllätys. Jokainen mm. keskustatunnelin suunnittelua seurannut tietää, mitä KSV:n autoliikennesuunnittelijoilla on ollut mielessään. Ei tarvita paljon älliä ymmärtääkseen, miksi Töölönlahdelle pitää varata tila keskustatunneliin eritasoliittymälle joka osoittaa pohjoiseen ja miten on mahdollista, että Pasilaa halkova kaupunkimotari loppuu kuin veitsellä leikaten suunnittelualueen etelärajalla.

Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelma on ja on ollut yli puoli vuosisataa Helsingin liikennesuunnittelun salainen strategia. Siellä tämä sinun suunnitelmasi on esitetty. Ja karttaa katsomalla näkee, miten Smith-Polvinen on toteutettu.

Salainen tämä strategia on ollut siksi, että Smith-Polvinen haudattiin virallisesti. Mutta salaaminen on sikäli turhaa, että maantieteestä ja 1960-luvulle saakka tehdystä rakentamisesta seuraa, ettei käytännössä ole juuri muitakaan ratkaisuja autoliikenneverkolle Helsingin alueella. Kyse on vain siitä, miten raskaana eli miten suurelle automäärälle tieverkko toteutetaan.

Olennainen muutos Smith-Polviseen nähden on, että Helsinginniemen kerrosalalle ei ole käynyt kuten Smith-Polvisessa suunniteltiin. Smith-Polvinen ei osannut ennustaa kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista ja niemen kasvun pysähtymistä. Siksi niemelle ei ole tarvittu eikä koskaan tarvita myöskään Vapaudenkatua.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Täytyy ottaa myöskin huomioon, ettei kaikki liikenne, sitten 50- ja 60-lukujen, ole suuntautumassa keskustaan - vaan Pasilaan myös. Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksen ja keski-Pasilan tornialueen myötä Pasilasta onkin kasvamassa merkittävä lähes keskustan veroinen työpaikka-alue. Luonnollisesti Pasila, kantakaupunki ja seutu tarvitsee uusia liikenneratkaisuja.


Jassoo. Omat lintuni kertovat minulle, että eteläisessä Helsingissä (Helsingin niemi + Takatöölö) on noin 120 000 työpaikkaa. Uudessa Keski-Pasilassa niitä tulee olemaan noin 10000-15000. Eihän tuo nyt heitä kuin yhdellä nollalla, joten sovitaan nyt sitten, että niitä on melkein yhtä paljon. Kun koko Pasila lasketaan lisäksi mukaan, päästään noin 40 000 työpaikkaan. Sekin on hyvin kaukana etelä-Helsingin työpaikkamääristä. 

Jos asiaa tarkastellaan hiukan laajemmin, voidaan sen sijaan todeta, että suur-Kalliosta eli Kallio - Kalasatama - Pasila kolmiosta tulee näiden alueiden rakentumisen myötä haastaja vanhalle keskustalle. Tuo alue on suuruudeltaan riittävää kokoluokkaa, jotta voidaan puhua oikeasti haastajasta. Sen alueen liikenneratkaisuja pitäisikin suunnitella tämä näkökulma mielessä. 

Lähteet: KSV Keski-Pasila -esite ja Helsinki alueittain 2011.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelma on ja on ollut yli puoli vuosisataa Helsingin liikennesuunnittelun salainen strategia. Siellä tämä sinun suunnitelmasi on esitetty. Ja karttaa katsomalla näkee, miten Smith-Polvinen on toteutettu.


Kun tuo nyt tuli esiin, niin mainittakoon, että Smith-Polvisen moottoritiesuunnitelmat löytyvät kantakaupungin osalta skannattuna täältä. Ovat komeata katseltavaa.

Minulla on tuo koko pumaska, ja voin skannata noita lisääkin, jos joku kaipaa jotain erityistä suunnitelmaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Hassuinta noissa musta on se, että olet Otso päättänyt blogisikin visuaalisen ilmeeseen käyttää niitä.  :Smile:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Hassuinta noissa musta on se, että olet Otso päättänyt blogisikin visuaalisen ilmeeseen käyttää niitä.


No onhan ne hienoja!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:07 ----------

Ja palaten ketjun aiheeseen selkeämmin, Kantokosken vision pystyviiva on siis Smith-Polvisen moottorikatu E3, Rautatieasema-Kehätie. Pasilasta pohjoiseen se sitten yhdistyy Tuusulantiehen.

Ja pakko sanoa, että olinkin aina kummastellut, että mikä idea tuossa Veturitien suunnitelmassa on. Että sehän päättyy kuin seinään Nordenskiöldinkadulla. Nyt ymmärrän, mikä siinä on logiikkana. Kiitokset Kantokoskelle keskustelunavauksesta.

----------


## Kantokoski

En tarkoittanut kantakaupungin työpaikkoja, vaan kuten kirjoitin: Keskustan työpaikkoja. Eli kyllä Pasilan ja keskustan työpaikkamäärä on kasvamassa samansuuntaiselle tasolle, mutta kuitenkin siten että keskustassa on enemmän työpaikkoja kuin Pasilassa.

Olette huomioinut suunnitelmia oikein. Myös Tuusulanväylän siirto yhdistyy kokonaisuuteen.

Smith-Polvinen on tietysti antanut suuntaviivoja liikenneväylien kehittymiselle, olihan se merkittävä konsulttityö sekä eräänlainen max-vaihtoehto. Mutta ei SP:ta ole toteutettu pätkääkään, ei edes riisuttuna eikä piilotettuna, eikä sitä koskaan tulla toteuttamaan. Seudun maantiede ei ole muuttunut, joten on luonnollista että jotkut projektit saattavat muistuttaa SP:ta, mutta ei jokaista tienpätkää voi leimata SP:ksi. Hankkeita ei vastustaa siitä syystä, että ne muistuttavat jotakin, vaan on luonnollista että moottoritie muistuttaa moottoritietä kautta maailman, eihän se esim. veneväylä ole.

Ehkä kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista ei joku nähnyt - eikä tiennyt, että hajautunutta kaupunkirakennetta voi tiivistää, ja ennen kaikkea että myös hajautuneella kaupunkirakenteella on samanlaisia liikenneväylätarpeita kuin hajautumaton. 1.5 miljoonaa ihmistä ei voi ahtautua kehä-1 sisälle, ilman liikenneväyliä, ja silloinkin kehä-1 sisälle tarvittaisiin moottoriet sekä säteittäiset että poikittaiset. Hajaantunut tai ei, automäärä seudulla kasvaa kasvamistaan, ja ratikoiden nopeus hidastuu vuosi vuodelta. 

Helsinki-väylälle ei voi historian kaikuja hakea vain SP:sta, vaan kyllä Vapaudenkatua ovat esittäneet Eliel Saarisesta lähtien lähes kaikki asemakaava-arkkitehdit aina Yrjö Lindegrenistä, Erik Kråkströmiin ja Alvar Aaltoon.

Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksen ja Keski-Pasilan tornialueen myötä Vapaudenkadusta todellakin tulee tulevaisuutta.

Helsinki-väylä on ollut suunnitelmissa kesästä 2011 lähtien eräiden poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten taholla. Uskoisen Helsinki-väylän tulevan framille viimeistään 2016.

----------


## vristo

> Helsinki-väylä on ollut suunnitelmissa kesästä 2011 lähtien eräiden poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten taholla.


Keitä tällaiset poliitikot ja virkamiehet ovat?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 1.5 miljoonaa ihmistä ei voi ahtautua kehä-1 sisälle, ilman liikenneväyliä, ja silloinkin kehä-1 sisälle tarvittaisiin moottoriet sekä säteittäiset että poikittaiset.


Mutta mitenkäs on mahdollista että Pariisin kehätien (Boulevard Périphérique) sisälle jäävällä alueella (=Paris intra-muros) asuu reilut 2,2 miljoonaa asukasta? En ole havainnut moottoriteitä kaupungin keskustassa (muutamia leveitä bulevardeja kyllä sekä Seinen rannan pikatiet).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta mitenkäs on mahdollista että Pariisin kehätien (Boulevard Périphérique) sisälle jäävällä alueella (=Paris intra-muros) asuu reilut 2,2 miljoonaa asukasta? En ole havainnut moottoriteitä kaupungin keskustassa (muutamia leveitä bulevardeja kyllä sekä Seinen rannan pikatiet).


Asiahan on paremminkin päinvastoin: tuollaisilla asukasmäärillä ja tiheyksillä moottoritiet eivät ole enää mahdollisia. Autoliikenteen nopeus on rajoitettava alle 60 km/h, jotta kaikki liikenne sopisi tieverkolle. Periaatteessa mahdollinen on Tokion tapainen maksullinen moottoritieverkko, jonka käytöstä peritään niin iso hinta, että tarpeeksi harva käyttää verkkoa. Silloin pikatiet tuollaisella alueella ovat maksuhalukkaille autoilijoille tarkoitettu erikoispalvelu nopeaa matkustamista varten.

----------


## Kantokoski

Pariisin metro- ja RER-linjoja ei myöskään voi verrata pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkiratoihin ja metrorataan. Pysytään nyt kuitenkin jokseenkin aiheessa tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista ei joku nähnyt...


Ei ole yhtä oikeaa totuutta eikä yhtä ainoata ratkaisua. On vain joukko ihmisiä ja heidän erilaisia arvojaan. Varmasti on monia, jotka haaveilevat sinun tapaasi täydellisestä autokaupungista, jossa köyhät kulkevat maan alla tunneleissa, jotta kunnon mies pääsee esittelemään egoaan auringossa kiiltelevällä peltipurkilla. Siitä huolimatta, että täydellinen autokaupunki ei ole mahdollinen. Sellaista on yritetty jopa USA:ssa. Mutta ei lähiö ole kaupunkia, vaan epämääräinen kaupungin ja maaseudun välitila, jossa on huonot ominaisuudet molemmista. Tai sitten kaupunki jää suunnilleen kirkonkylän tai kauppalan tasolle.

Ihan oikeissa ja todellisissa tutkimuksissa on jo nähty, että autoilun arvomaailma alkaa hiljalleen kuolla pois kun 1950-luvun nuoriso ikääntyy. Sodasta ja puutteesta kärsineelle sukupolvelle amerikkalaisuus ja sen konkreettinen vapauden ilmentymä, auto, oli ymmärrettävä ihanne. Etenkään kun ei ollut mitään tietoa siitä, mitä haittoja autosta tultiin myöhemmin näkemään.

Mutta nuoremmat sukupolvet arvostavat kasvavassa määrin muita asioita. Esimerkiksi kaupunkia, joka on tehty ihmisille eikä autoille. Siksi Euroopassa on autoilun ihanteen laskussa syntynyt jo liki 100 uutta raitiotietä. Ja useissa niistä kantavana ajatuksena on ollut häätää autot poisi kaupungista, jonne ne eivät kuulu eivätkä sovi. Se on nykyaikaa, tunnelit ja parkkiluolat ovat menneisyyttä.

Auto sopii hyvin maaseudulle, koska siellä on asutus harvaa ja matkat pitkiä käveltäväksi. Mutta sovittaisiko niin, että me, jotka pidämme kaupungista ja haluamme elää kaupungissa, saamme tehdä sen ilman teidän autojanne. Pitäkää te autonne siellä lähiöissä tai muuttakaa niiden kanssa maaseudulle, siellä on teille tilaa. Jos tulette meille kylään kaupunkiin, niin jättäkää autonne jollekin asemalle. Me emme halua rakentaa peltilehmillenne navettoja, ne eivät kuulu kaupunkiin. Ja vaikka niin tekisimmekin, ette te kaikki kuitenkaan mahdu pysäköimään Stockmannin kellon alle. Ei siihen mahdu kuin parhaimmillaan kolme autoa. Mutta me kaikki kaupunkilaiset pääsemme Stockan oven eteen ratikallamme, ja me tykkäämme siitä!

Että hauskaa jatkoa vain peltiunelmille.  :Smile: 

Antero

PS: Eliel Saarinen ei piirtänyt Kuningasavenytään autoille. Se oli muiden eurooppalaisten kaupunkien tapaan kaupunkikuvallinen elementti, ei kaasutuskenttä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pariisin metro- ja RER-linjoja ei myöskään voi verrata pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkiratoihin ja metrorataan. Pysytään nyt kuitenkin jokseenkin aiheessa tässä ketjussa.


Et vastannut kysymykseen. Väitit että 1,5 miljoonaa ihmistä ei voi mahtua Kehä I:n sisään ilman runsasta moottoritieverkostoa. Pariisissa voi, ja enemmänkin. Kerro nyt sitten miten se on mahdollista. "Ei vertailukelpoista" ei ole vastaus, jos et erittele miksi ei ole vertailukelpoista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:02 ----------




> Asiahan on paremminkin päinvastoin: tuollaisilla asukasmäärillä ja tiheyksillä moottoritiet eivät ole enää mahdollisia. Autoliikenteen nopeus on rajoitettava alle 60 km/h, jotta kaikki liikenne sopisi tieverkolle.


Juuri näin tämä menee.

----------


## Kantokoski

Uskoisin väylähankkeen, tai mitä siitä puuttuu, Eläintarhalta Elielinaukiolle (+keskustatunneli), tulevan framille viimeistään 2016. Ehkä silloin niitä taustaihmisiä ja taustaryhmiä tulee esiin. Mielestäni kuitenkin kansalaiskeskustelu on aina tarpeen.

ps. itse käytän aina joukkoliikennettä.

Janihyvärinen: Pariisissa on kymmenittäin nopeita ja esteettömiä joukkoliikenneratoja, kun Helsingissä niitä on 4-5.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Janihyvärinen: Pariisissa on kymmenittäin nopeita ja esteettömiä joukkoliikenneratoja, kun Helsingissä niitä on 4-5.


No mikset sitten ehdota, että rakennetaan Helsinkiin vastaava verkosto nopeita ja esteettömiä joukkoliikenneratoja? Sen sijaan ehdotat huomattavasti tehottomampia autoväyliä. Argumentissasi ei ole päätä eikä häntää.

Tiedoksi että nopea ja esteetön joukkoliikennerata on nykykäsityksen mukaan omalla kaistallaan kulkeva moderni raitiotie. Täydellistä tasoerotusta ei tarvitse tehdä marginaalisen hyödyn vuoksi, jos edullisempaa tasoerottamatonta rataa tekee samalla rahalla moninkertaisen määrän. Näin se nyt vaan menee. Jos kymmenet kaupungit ovat tätä mieltä niin yksi metrotoimiston kantokoski on kyllä aika omahyväinen luullessaan tietävänsä paremmin.

P.S. "Kymmenittäin" on kyllä pikkuisen liioiteltua. 16 metrolinjaa, 1 raitiolinja (ne loput 3 ovat kehätien ulkopuolella) ja 5 RER-linjaa on 22 nopeaa ja esteetöntä rataa. Ei ehkä ihan kymmeniä?

----------


## aki

> Uskoisin väylähankkeen, tai mitä siitä puuttuu, Eläintarhalta Elielinaukiolle (+keskustatunneli), tulevan framille viimeistään 2016.


Oletko seurannut lainkaan mihin kaikkien tulevien uusien alueiden liikennejärjestelmät pohjautuvat? Kruunuvuori, Kalasatama, Östersundom, Keski-Pasila..kaikkien näiden alueiden liikenneratkaisut pohjautuvat vahvasti raideliikenteeseen, joka ainakin minun mielestäni on merkki siitä, että Helsinki panostaa tulevaisuudessakin vahvaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Vaikka sinun mielestäsi keskustaan suuntautuva yksityisautoilu tulee kasvamaan voimakkaasti ja ainoa ratkaisu on rakentaa lisää väyliä keskustaan, niin minä näkisin, että ratkaisu ei voi olla kaupunkimotareiden rakentaminen, vaan päinvastoin yksityisautoilun rajoittaminen esimerkiksi ruuhkamaksuilla ja entistä parempaan joukkoliikenteeseen panostaminen.

En tiedä, mistä hatusta olet vetänyt tuon vuoden 2016, jolloin tämä väylähanke nostettaisiin esille? Tosiasia on, että Helsingillä on kädet täynnä töitä näiden yllämainittujen alueidensa kanssa ainakin pitkälle 2020-luvulle ja sittenhän on vielä Pisaran toteutus ym ym. Helsinki velkaantuu jo nyt kovaa vauhtia, joten tuskin tuollaisesta miljardiluokan motaritunnelihankkeesta on realistista puhua ainakaan ennen vuotta 2030. Kaikenlaista on kivaa suunnitella mutta täytyy myös pitää realiteetit mielessä.

----------


## teme

Tunneliviivoja voi kuka tahansa piirtää niin paljon kuin huvittaa, kun siihen keksii vielä vähän lukuja sivuun niin sitä kutsutaan Lentokenttämetrosuunnitelmaksi. Eikä niitä putkia ole tähänkään saakka tehty, koska kustannukset, ei niistä kannata stressata.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Tunneliviivoja voi kuka tahansa piirtää niin paljon kuin huvittaa, kun siihen keksii vielä vähän lukuja sivuun niin sitä kutsutaan Lentokenttämetrosuunnitelmaksi. Eikä niitä putkia ole tähänkään saakka tehty, koska kustannukset, ei niistä kannata stressata.


Joo, jos haluaa relevantisti vaikuttaa, pitäisi kyetä kertomaan montako miljoonaa vuodessa pitää investoida ja mitä sillä saa. Muuten puhutaan vaan sanahelinää. Liikenneverkon rakentaminen yksi pätkä kerrallaan on hölmöä, kallista ja suurella todennäköisyydellä veronmaksajan tarkoituksellista huijaamista.

----------


## GT8N

Hyvä, että tämäntyyppiset keskustelut alkavat löytämään tiensä oikeille osa-alueille foorumilla.




> Yksityisautoiluhan ei ole katoamassa mihinkään, mutta se on muuttumassa ympäristöystävälliseksi mm. sähköautokantaan siirryttäessä.


 Tulokset eivät ole liiemmin vakuuttaneet.




> Ympäristöystävällisyyden vuoksi minäkin näen yksityisautoilulla tulevaisuuden.


Vaikka kaikki autoliikenne olisi sähköön perustuvaa, ei se tee sitä missään määrin ympäristöystävälliseksi. Vaikka leikisti sähkö tuotettaisiin päästöttömästi, se ei poista mitään muita yksityisautoilun ongelmia kuten:
rengasmelu ja sen aiheuttama kaupunkitilojen epämiellyttävyys ja viihtyvyyden heikkeneminenmuut hiukkaspäästöt, kuten asfaltin jauhaminen hengitysilmaan nastarenkaillakatu- ja kaupunkitilan tehoton käyttöliikenneturvallisuus




> Täytyy ottaa myöskin huomioon, ettei kaikki liikenne, sitten 50- ja 60-lukujen, ole suuntautumassa keskustaan - vaan Pasilaan myös.


Valtaossa liikenteestä suuntautuu kyllä ihan muualle, kuin Pasilaan tai Keskustaan. Siitä osviittaa antaa hyvin se, että Kehä I on Suomen vilkkain tie. Poikittaisliikenne on se, mikä on viimeikoina kasvanut oleellisesti samalla, kun työpaikat ovat suuntautuneet kehäteiden varsille ja asutus kehyskuntiin. Joukkoliikenteen kehittymättömyys aiheuttaa tunnetusti pakkoautoilua, jota voi vähentää keskittymällä koko työssäkäyntialueen joukkoliikenteeseen panostamalla eikä keskittymällä täysin toisarvoisiin tunnelihankkeisiin. 




> Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksen ja keski-Pasilan tornialueen myötä Pasilasta onkin kasvamassa merkittävä lähes keskustan veroinen työpaikka-alue.


 Lukuarvot eivät kyllä tue tätä ajatusta.




> Luonnollisesti Pasila, kantakaupunki ja seutu tarvitsee uusia liikenneratkaisuja.


Kyllä, painoarvo sanalla seutu. Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuden kasvattaminen on asioista tärkein. Ei autoilun kasvattamiseen tähtäävät mansikoita maksavat väylähankkeet.




> Teidän ei tule hämmästyä Helsinki-väylästä. Minun täytyy kertoa teille että tämä on inside scoop.


Minkähänlainen tämä sisäpiiri mahtaa olla?



> Projektia ei kuitenkaan liitetä Pasila-projektiin, sillä se ei pelkästään ole Pasilaan liittyvä asia, vaan Vapaudenkatu/Helsinki-väylä tulee sen jälkeen ((ja myöskin.. jottei tornialue kaadu)).


 Onko sinulla kenties kontakteja veliverkoston saunalita- ja kabinettisopimuksiin, kun osaat tämän näin ennustaa?




> En tarkoittanut kantakaupungin työpaikkoja, vaan kuten kirjoitin: Keskustan työpaikkoja. Eli kyllä Pasilan ja keskustan työpaikkamäärä on kasvamassa samansuuntaiselle tasolle, mutta kuitenkin siten että keskustassa on enemmän työpaikkoja kuin Pasilassa.


Esittänet lähteisiin perustuvia lukuarvoja?




> Mutta ei SP:ta ole toteutettu pätkääkään, ei edes riisuttuna eikä piilotettuna, eikä sitä koskaan tulla toteuttamaan. Seudun maantiede ei ole muuttunut, joten on luonnollista että jotkut projektit saattavat muistuttaa SP:ta, mutta ei jokaista tienpätkää voi leimata SP:ksi.


Eli ei, mutta kyllä.

Selkeitä suunnitelmiin pohjautuvia osia on toteutettu. Tietenkin keskustan osa puuttuu, mutta on perusteetonta väittää, etteikö mitään Smith-Polviseen perustuvia ratkaisuja olisi toteutettu osin.




> Hankkeita ei vastustaa siitä syystä, että ne muistuttavat jotakin, vaan on luonnollista että moottoritie muistuttaa moottoritietä kautta maailman, eihän se esim. veneväylä ole.


Paras selitys hetkeen. Eli esim. moottoritietä keskelle valmista kaupunkirakennetta ei saa vastustaa, koska se on moottoritie.




> Ehkä kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista ei joku nähnyt - eikä tiennyt, että hajautunutta kaupunkirakennetta voi tiivistää, ja ennen kaikkea että myös hajautuneella kaupunkirakenteella on samanlaisia liikenneväylätarpeita kuin hajautumaton.


Eikä kannata väittää, että hajautettu kaupunkirakenne vaatisi samanlaisia väylätarpeita. Vai kannattaako esim. metroa rakentaa keskelle metsää?  




> Hajaantunut tai ei, automäärä seudulla kasvaa kasvamistaan


Kasvaa, jos autohankkeisiin käytetään voimavarat joukkoliikenteen sijaan, eikä autoilua rajoiteta mitenkään.



> ratikoiden nopeus hidastuu vuosi vuodelta.


Ei hidastu, kuten olen jo muutaman kerran maininnut. Kehittämishankkeet toteuttamalla nopeus kasvaa.




> Helsinki-väylälle ei voi historian kaikuja hakea vain SP:sta


Vaan mistä muualta sitten?



> Helsinki-väylä on ollut suunnitelmissa kesästä 2011 lähtien eräiden poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten taholla. Uskoisen Helsinki-väylän tulevan framille viimeistään 2016.


Mielenkiinnolla tätä visionääriporukan esiinastumista jäämme odottamaan.




> Mielestäni kuitenkin kansalaiskeskustelu on aina tarpeen


Ei siltä vaikuta...

Kannattaa muistaa, että perustellut faktat ovat eri asia kuin mielipiteet.

Tosiasiat on helppo todistaa ja perustella, mielipiteisiin perustuva nimetön huutelu ei.




> ps. itse käytän aina joukkoliikennettä.


Jos olet joukkoliikenteen suuri ystävä ja vakioasiakas, kuvittelisi sinun kannattavan joukkoliikenteeseen panostamista autohankkeiden sijaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta sovittaisiko niin, että me, jotka pidämme kaupungista ja haluamme elää kaupungissa, saamme tehdä sen ilman teidän autojanne. Pitäkää te autonne siellä lähiöissä tai muuttakaa niiden kanssa maaseudulle, siellä on teille tilaa. Jos tulette meille kylään kaupunkiin, niin jättäkää autonne jollekin asemalle.


Tähän sopisi oikeastaan vastaukseksi lainaus tältä foorumilta:



> Joten en ymmärrä, miksi esim. sinulla pitäisi olla oikeus hävittää sitä, mistä sinä et välitä. Siitä huolimatta, että sellaiseen käytetään yhteistä rahaa. Erittäin paljon käytetään yhteistä rahaa sellaiseen, joka on minusta turhaa, mutta silti alistun järjestelmään, joka perustuu yhteiseen päättämiseen ja yhteiseen vastuuseen asioista. Se on kuitenkin parempi kuin anarkia tai muu hirmuvalta. Ja yleisesti sivistykseen kuuluu moniarvoisuus ja erilaisuuden hyväksyminen. Vai toivotko, että se, joka ei pidä sinusta, saa oikeuden lopetta sinut turhana ja sopimattomana kansalaisena? Onhan sellaistakin järjestystä ollut, ja taitaa jossain olla edelleen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tähän sopisi oikeastaan vastaukseksi lainaus tältä foorumilta:


Toisaalta ei. Kysehän on siitä, että autoista vapaalle kaupunkielämälle, tai edes autojen suurimmasta osasta haittoja vapaalle kaupunkielämälle, ei ole annettu erityisesti mahdollisuuksia. Eli siis siitä, että autoilijat saavat kyllä vapaasti toteuttaa autoiluaan, mutta valinnanvapaus ei toteudu, jos joka ikinen pakotetaan elämään autoilijoiden valintojen ehdoilla. Ja jos autoilijoiden annettaisiin vapaasti toteuttaa haaveitaan Helsingissä, Helsinki nykyisessä muodossaan lakkaisi olemasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> 
> Mutta sovittaisiko niin, että me, jotka pidämme kaupungista ja haluamme elää kaupungissa, saamme tehdä sen ilman teidän autojanne. Pitäkää te autonne siellä lähiöissä tai muuttakaa niiden kanssa maaseudulle, siellä on teille tilaa. Jos tulette meille kylään kaupunkiin, niin jättäkää autonne jollekin asemalle.
> 
> 
> Tähän sopisi oikeastaan vastaukseksi lainaus tältä foorumilta:
> 
> 
> ...


Minä en nyt ymmärrä, mitä tällä viestilläsi ja siihen ottamillasi lainauksilla tarkoitit.

Välttääkseni olkiukkoja kysyn ensin, mihin pyrit? Sitten voin kommentoida kirjoittamaasi, jos on tarpeen.

Omista viesteistäni voin sanoa, että lainaukset eivät ole ollenkaan samasta asiasta.

Ylemmässä lainauksessa on kyse Kantokosken esittämästä tunneli- ja tiesuunnitelmasta. Se ei ole yleisesti hyväksytty suunnitelma, johon kenenkään tarvitsee alistua vaikka olisi itse sitä vastaan. Kritiikkiä ei voi siis paheksua sen perusteella, että pitäisi alistua yhteisiin päätöksiin.

Jälkimmäisessä lainauksessa on kirjoitettu siitä, että Helsingin kaupunki on päätöksentekojärjestelmänsä tuloksena säilyttänyt museoraitiovaunuja. Petteri on vaatinut niiden hävittämistä eikä hyväksy sitä, että demokraattinen hallinto tekee päätöksiä, joita vastaan hän on. Arvostelen tekstissäni sitä, että Petteri ei hyväksy yhteistä päätöstä.

Selvennykseksi vielä, että minä kannatan demokratiaa ja sen päätösten hyväksymistä. Ja sitä, että demokratiassa hyväksytään erilaisuus ja ollaan suvaitsevaisia. Tämän viestin kontekstissa edellytän myös sellaisen erilaisuuden kuin autottomuuden hyväksymistä. Mikä tarkoittaa, että auton käyttäminen ei voi olla sellainen oikeus, joka menee autottomuuden oikeuden yli. Toistaiseksi tämä autottomuuden oikeus ei vaan Helsingissä ja koko seudulla toteudu, sillä vain autoilun oikeus toteutuu.

Antero

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Seuraan tätä foorumia lukijana nimenomaan jlf-kirjoittajien enemmistön pätevien keskustelijoiden asiallista argumentointia suuresti arvostaen.

Mutta valitettavasti toisinaan eräät ilmiselvät trollaajat näitä keskusteluja aina ilmiselvästi häiritsevät.

Itse kyllä luen noita häirikkökommentoijien vuodatuksia lähinnä huumorina (toki helppoa minulle ulkopuoliselle, mutta valitettavan törkeitä halveksuttavia ja jopa oikeustoimikelpoisia henkilökohtaisia kunnianloukkauksiakin ovat nuo jotkut nimimerkkivuodatukset joillekin asiallisille jlf-kirjoittajille syytäneet).

Mutta ehkä meidän pitäisi juuri tämän vuoksi ottaa aivan vitsinä nämä jotkut typerät trollipellet nimenomaan ansaitsemilleen tasoilleen:

Eli Putous-ohjelman tapaan olisikin ihan hassua järjestää jlf-äänestys noille ilmiselvästi ei-henkilöidyt-trollaalaja-jlfkirjoittajat-sketsihahmoille (eli olisivatko hupaisimpien nimettömien jlf-kirjoitusten tekijöitä esim. mystinen Seba, Kantokoski?).

----------


## vristo

Minusta on varsin ikävää, että varsinainen asia hukkuu trollailun sekaan. Ei kai sellainen ole tämän foorumin tarkoitus, että ärsytetään kilvan toisiamme?

----------


## Mikle

> Ei kai sellainen ole tämän foorumin tarkoitus, että ärsytetään kilvan toisiamme?


Anteeksi kun menen aiheesta eli Helsinki-väylästä ohi, mutta vristo vei tuolla kommentilla sanat suustani. Kyllä tämä meininki on mennyt aika hurjaksi täällä foorumilla. Joskus on jopa tullut kehuttua tämän henkeä, kun normaalit käytösnormit on aika hyvin pitäneet. Aikanaan homma toimi paljon paremmin kuin joillain muilla saiteilla, joita olen seuraillut.

Mä olen viimeaikoina suhteellisen harvoin ehtinyt täällä vierailemaan. Kyllä sen silti huomaa, että aika sisäänpäinlämpiäväksi homma on mennyt. Ehkä samoja aiheita on pureskeltu samalla köörillä niin paljon, että luu näkyy ja jostain pitää repiä numeroa vaikka väkisin?

Asioista voi ja saakin olla eri mieltä, mutta henkilökohtaisuuksiin ei saisi mennä. Asioista keskusteleminen ja erimieltä oleminenkin voi ja sen pitäisi sujua ilman ärsyttämisiä yms.

Ja tää on kuitenkin runsaasta sisällöstään huolimatta vain nettifoorumi, ei siis koko elämä! Suosittelen kaikille käyttämään koeluontoisesti pienen osan foorumiajasta vaikkapa rapsakkaan hölköttelyyn raikkaassa ulkoilmassa niin nämä asiat asettunevat oikeaan ja niille kuuluviin mittasuhteisiinsa :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Välttääkseni olkiukkoja kysyn ensin, mihin pyrit?


Minulla oli kahtalaiset pyrkimykset. Ensinnäkin halusi lähettää autoilijat kaupungista lähiöihin tai maaseudulle on minusta täysin Suomessa olevan lainsäädännön vastainen - piti siitä tai ei, ja halusin kiinnittää huomiota siihen.

Toisaalta minusta noissa kahdessa eri lainauksessa on ristiriita toimintatavassasi, johon halusin kiinnittää huomiota. Kun joku demokraattisesti päätetty asia miellyttää sinua (tässä tapauksessa museoraitiovaunut), sanot asiaa kritisoiville, että asia on yhteisesti näin päätetty ja siihen on tyydyttävä. Sitten kun oletkin eri mieltä demokraattisen päätöksen (autoilun vapaus) kanssa, ovat kommenttisi asiasta pahasti ristiriidassa nykyisen lainsäädännön kanssa.

Helsinki-väylään sinänsä en ota kantaa. Minäkin piirtelin joskus teini-ikäisenä samanlaisia motarivisioita HKL:n linjakarttojen päälle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minulla oli kahtalaiset pyrkimykset. Ensinnäkin halusi lähettää autoilijat kaupungista lähiöihin tai maaseudulle on minusta täysin Suomessa olevan lainsäädännön vastainen - piti siitä tai ei, ja halusin kiinnittää huomiota siihen.


Ihan näin ohimennen vähän aihetta hipoen:
Mielestäni pyyntö tai kehotus siitä, että autot jätettäisiin kaikkien yhteiseksi hyväksi kaupungin ulkopuolelle ei mitenkään ole lainvastainen. Muutenhan tietullit tai kävelykadutkin lähenisivät jo perusoikeuksien polkemista. Korttelikaupungit ovat yleensä ajalta ennen autoja eikä sovellu laisinkaan nykyisille liikennemäärille katutilan ja yleisen viihtyvyyden takia. Jossain vaiheessa tulevaisuudessa (mahdollisesti lähitulevaisuudessa) tämä ei ole enää mielipideasia, vaan siihen tulee ihan konkreettisia esteitä. Jos kysytään kantakaupungista autoilusta niiltä, jotka kantakaupungissa asuu, en usko demokraattisesti päätetyn tilanteen enää vastaavan yleistä mielipidettä. Jos Helsinki olisi jaettu useaan vaalipiiriin, voisi tilanne olla toinen. Tämän takia joissakin kaupungeissa on erillisiä kaupunginosavaltuustoja.




> Minäkin piirtelin joskus teini-ikäisenä samanlaisia motarivisioita HKL:n linjakarttojen päälle.


Pyhäinhäväistys!  :Shocked:

----------


## Kantokoski

Ei pidä ymmärtää väärin. Minäkin kannatan tietulleja eli ruuhkamaksuja. On mielestäni väärin että ihmiset joutuvat maksamaan joukkoliikenneväylien käyttämisestä, mutta autoilijoiden ei tarvitse maksaa autoväylien käyttämisestä. Se on perustuslain ja mm. yhdenvertaisuuslain vastaista. Tietullit tulisi toteuttaa kaikille sisääntuloväylille, ja kehälle, mutta siten että että yksi maksukerta riittää sädeväylään sekä kehään. Helsinki-väylälle voisi laittaa lisämaksun, vaikka olisi jo maksanut säteestä tai kehästä. Eli siten että Helsinki-väylästä on myös maksettava vaikka ei olisi tullut/mennyt säteeltä tai kehältä.

Tietullit ja ruuhkamaksut tuovat myös kääntöpuolen, niiden oikeuttamiseksi yhteiskunta on lähes velvollinen panostamaan uusiin autoväylähankkeisiin. Keskustatunneli (ja Helsinki-väylä) olisi hyvä ja riittävä kertakorvaus.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tietullit ja ruuhkamaksut tuovat myös kääntöpuolen, niiden oikeuttamiseksi yhteiskunta on lähes velvollinen panostamaan uusiin autoväylähankkeisiin.


Eiköhän autoilijat ennemminkin ole velkaa yhteiskunnalle. Mielestäni velka pitää ensin maksaa ennen kuin voi ottaa uutta lainaa.

----------


## Kantokoski

No ei tuollaisella perusteella voi olla ottamatta kantaa tai tekemättä parannuksia

i) pääkaupunkiseudun liikenneväylien ruuhkiin
ii) keskustan katuverkon hitauteen
iii) raitioliikenteen hitauteen

----------


## GT8N

> Tietullit ja ruuhkamaksut tuovat myös kääntöpuolen, niiden oikeuttamiseksi yhteiskunta on lähes velvollinen panostamaan uusiin autoväylähankkeisiin. Keskustatunneli (ja Helsinki-väylä) olisi hyvä ja riittävä kertakorvaus.


Tietullien tuottama raha ei automaattisesti ole korvamerkitty pelkkiin autoiluhankkeisiin, ellei näin päätetä kunnallispolitiikassa.

Tietullien käyttöönotto nykyisen varsinkin poikittaisliikenteen osalta täysin ontuvalla joukkoliikennepalvelulla ei ole helppo asia.

Ensin on laitettava ihan perusaiat kuntoon raitioliikenteestä sekä bussiikenteessä (varsinkin runkolinjat). Nykyinen linjasto niin kapasiteettinsa kuin toimintakulttuurinsa vuoksi ei kykene käsittelemään luotettavasti lisää matkustajia. (Esimerkiksi Jokeri, h58, pääväylien raitiolinjat ym. eivät nykyisellään mahdollista ruuhka-aikaan suurempaa matkustajamäärää, koska kapasiteetti on jo loppunut.) 

Kun joukkoliikenne on edes siedettävällä tasolla mahdollistaen autoilijoiden ohjaamisen joukkoliikenteeseen, voidaan hyvin periä tietulleja jonka rahat käytetään joukkoliikenteen palvelutason edelleenkehittämiseen.

Tällöin se, jolle ei joukkoliikenne kelpaa maksaa siitä, että hukkaa kaupunkitilaa. Vastaavasti niille, joille joukkoliikenne ei nykyisin ole kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, pystytään tekemään se houkuttelevammaksi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Ei voi ajatella että tietullimaksut olisi korvamerkitty myöskään joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Vaikka olenkin sitä mieltä että joukkoliikennehankkeiden rahoitusta pitäisi lisätä.

Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetissa on varaa kasvulle. Ja joukkoliikenteen verkko on kattava, vaikka paikoin ei kovin laadukas tai nopea.

Täytyy miettiä, mikä on todellinen realistinen määrä kuinka paljon joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuutta voi kasvattaa. Se ei ole paljoa. Ja se on ennestään korkea.

Ei ole perusteita vain joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen siten ettei autoväyliin enää panosteta.

Helsinki-väylä on oikea ratkaisu oikeaan paikkaan oikeaan aikaan. Se merkittävästi nopeuttaa niin yksityisautoilua kuin joukkoliikennettäkin, Helsingissä että seudulla. Keskustan kävelyalueita voi lisätä runsaasti. Sekä esim. Mannerheimintietä keskustassa voisi kaventaa ja tehdä siitä esplanadi-tyyppisen kadun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:43 ----------

No niin, nyt olen saanut hintalapputietoja:

Helsinki-väylä maksanee noin 750 milj. euroa. Tämä sisältää:

i) Keskustatunnelin
ii) Vapaudenkadun Veturitielle saakka

Jos halutaan haara Esplanadille, se lisää kustannuksia noin 45-55 miljoonaa euroa.

Rakentaminen jakautuu 10 vuodelle. *Todellinen vuosikustannus on silloin vain noin 75 milj. euroa.*

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No niin, nyt olen saanut hintalapputietoja:


Sinulla on varmaankin joku lähde näille "hintalappu*tiedoille*"?

----------


## Kantokoski

Olen sanonut keskustatunnelin ja Vapaudenkadun tulevan framille lähivuosina. Ja tähän haluan uskoa.

----------


## vristo

Keskustatunnelista puhutaankin jo; onhan se jo esiintynyt Helsingin Kokoomuspäättäjien puheissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja tähän haluan uskoa.


Uskohan rauhassa. Älä kuitenkaan väitä näitä uskomuksiaksi tosiksi asiafoorumilla.

----------


## Kantokoski

Höpö höpö. Myös SDP:ssa ja Vihreissä on kannatusta keskustatunnelille.

Keskustatunnelia on myös ajateltu rahoitettavan yksityisellä rahalla, ulkomaisella että kotimaisella. Sekä myös 3-5 euron käyttömaksuilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen sanonut keskustatunnelin ja Vapaudenkadun tulevan framille lähivuosina. Ja tähän haluan uskoa.


Vapaudenkatu tulee - oletko valmis?

----------


## Kantokoski

Valmiita ollaan  :Smile:  Tervetuloa vaan!

----------


## Tidtabell

Uusi uljas keskusta!



Mitä sitä maan alle menemään, kun autolla on kiva ajaa auringonpaisteessa. Ja tietullia kannatan, olen ihan valmis maksamaan jopa kaksi euroa, jos saan vastineeksi kahden miljardin liittymärykelmän.

Tää on muuten sitten päätetty hallitustasolla, kehitysriihi tulee, oletko valmis?

Sit tän jälkee mä ja pojat vedetää kevytpikaraskasraitiometro meidän mökille Luvialle.

----------


## Kantokoski

Tuo kuva on silkkaa valetta!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uusi uljas keskusta!


Tuokin oli hieno intertekstuaalinen viittaus. Mitenkähän, onkohan tämä Vapaudentunneli suunniteltu vuonna 1984? Ainakin siitä näytetään puhuvan ihan uuskielellä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Uusi uljas keskusta!


Rohkea, maskuliininen! Aivan mielettömän upea, ei mitään nössöilyä!

Ja lisäksi ilmeisesti mitä todennäköisin vaihtoehto kaikista ennen vuotta 2020 toteutettavista liikennehankkeista.

----------


## Kantokoski

Te spämmäätte tätä viestiketjua, pyydän ylläpitoa poistamaan asiattomat viestit.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Te spämmäätte tätä viestiketjua, pyydän ylläpitoa poistamaan asiattomat viestit.


Voisko sitten aloittaa vaikka poistamalla tämän:




> Helsinki-väylä on ollut suunnitelmissa kesästä 2011 lähtien eräiden poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten taholla.


Vai keitä nuo virkamiehet siis ovat? Missä instansseissa tätä asiaa on käsitelty, ja missä on nähtävissä pöytäkirjat? Kehen suunnittelijaan voin ottaa yhteyttä kysyäkseni lisätietoja?

Ajattelin kuitenkin, että asiattomuus koskee nimenomaan viestejä, joissa ei ole asiaa.

----------


## vristo

Heitetääs tähän ihan päinvastainen idea, joka on oikeasti lähtöisin ksv:n toimistosta:

Millainen Helsinki olisi ilman moottoriteitä?

----------


## Kantokoski

Minä ole kertonut teille inside scoop tietoa, jotta kansalaiskeskustelua voidaan käydä, mutta te spämmäätte ketjun.
Vuonna 2016 on varmasti monet yksityiskohdat tarkempia.

----------


## vristo

> Minä ole kertonut teille inside scoop tietoa, jotta kansalaiskeskustelua voidaan käydä,


Tässähän sitä kansalaiskeskustelua juuri käydään.
Me ei kato uskota ihan kaikkea, mitä meille syötetään.

Mistä/keneltä kehumasi "sisäpiiritieto" on peräisin?

----------


## Albert

Hei Kantokoski! No mutta samaa sanoi eräs Tekla -täti kun oli kaatunut jalkakäytävällä ja lyönyt päänsä. Että vuonna 2016 varmasti jo pää selviää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä ole kertonut teille inside scoop tietoa, jotta kansalaiskeskustelua voidaan käydä, mutta te spämmäätte ketjun.


Toistan kysymykseni: Keitä nuo virkamiehet siis ovat? Missä instansseissa tätä asiaa on käsitelty, ja missä on nähtävissä pöytäkirjat? Kehen suunnittelijaan voin ottaa yhteyttä kysyäkseni lisätietoja?

----------


## Kantokoski

Helsinki-väylä ei ole vielä ollut sellaisissa kokouksissa, joista pöytäkirjoja tehdään. Vaan muutamien poliitikkojen ja virkamiehien keskinäisenä uurastuksena.

Ja mitä tulee teidän uskomuksiinne, niin ne eivät ole minulta pois.

Takaisin aiheeseen: Autoväylät, kasvava autoliikenne, ratikoiden hitaus..

----------


## Albert

> Helsinki-väylä ei ole vielä ollut sellaisissa kokouksissa, joista pöytäkirjoja tehdään. Vaan muutamien poliitikkojen ja virkamiehien keskinäisenä uurastuksena.


Missä klubissa ja monenko konjakin jälkeen?

----------


## Kantokoski

Ette taida tietää, että poliitikot ja virkamiehet tekevät yhteistyötä, ja työstävät asioita ennen kuin niitä otetaan missään kokouksissa esille. Ei ole kyse mistään klubeista. Ja nyt aiheeseen: autoväylät, kasvava liikenne, ratikoiden hitaus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsinki-väylä ei ole vielä ollut sellaisissa kokouksissa, joista pöytäkirjoja tehdään. Vaan muutamien poliitikkojen ja virkamiehien keskinäisenä uurastuksena.


Eli kehen suunnittelijaan voin ottaa yhteyttä kysyäkseni lisätietoja? Vai suunnitteleeko tämä virkamies sitä työnantajaltaan salassa työajallaan?

----------


## vristo

> Ja nyt aiheeseen: autoväylät, kasvava liikenne, ratikoiden hitaus.


Juuri niin: muutetaan moottoriteitä kaduiksi ja kaupunkibulevardeiksi, otetaan käyttöön tietullit, rajoitetaan autoilua ydinkeskustassa ja perustetaan autoton kävelykeskusta. Asetetaan ykkösprioriteetiksi joukkoliikenteen sujuminen, joka merkitsee liikennevaloetuuksia ja omia väyliä ratikka- ja bussiliikenteelle.

----------


## GT8N

> Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetissa on varaa kasvulle.


Niillä linjoilla, joilla kapasiteetti on jo lopussa *ei ole*. Vai aloitetaanko matkustajien kujettaminen kulkuneuvojen katoilla?




> Ja joukkoliikenteen verkko on kattava, vaikka paikoin ei kovin laadukas tai nopea.


Jo pelkästään poikittaisliikenteen osalta linjasto on täysi vitsi, ei todellakaan kattava.




> Täytyy miettiä, mikä on todellinen realistinen määrä kuinka paljon joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuutta voi kasvattaa. Se ei ole paljoa.


Joukkoliikenteen käyttöä voidaan kasvattaa juuri niin paljon kuin halutaan. Tarvittaessa voidaan keinona käyttää jopa  autoilun rajoittamista eri alueilla.  




> Ja se on ennestään korkea.


 Pelkästään Ruotsiin verrattuna joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus on säälittävällä tasolla. Joukkoliikenteen käytto on pääkaupunkiseudulla kasvanut viimevuosina vain marginaalisesti, pääosin ainoastaan uusien asuinalueiden vuoksi.




> Ei ole perusteita vain joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen siten ettei autoväyliin enää panosteta.


Heh heh. Milloin ikinä suomessa jokin tie/autoiluhanke olisi jäänyt tekemättä, "kun kaikki rahat menivät joukkoliikenteeseen".

Voin vastata: Ei koskaan. Autoiluhankkeisiin löytyy aina rahaa, perusteluiksi riittää pelkkä akuankkalaskukaavan ajansäästö.

Toisekseen, miksi autokaupunkiunelmaan pitää ylipäätään panostaa yhtään mitään? Normaaleissa kaupungeissa suunta on nimenomaan ollut autojen aiheuttaman haitan vähentäminen.




> Helsinki-väylä on oikea ratkaisu oikeaan paikkaan oikeaan aikaan.


Riippuu keneltä kysytään. Valtaosa lienee Smith-Polvis -hengen mukaista autokaupunki"unelmaa" vastaan.




> Se merkittävästi nopeuttaa niin yksityisautoilua kuin joukkoliikennettäkin, Helsingissä että seudulla.


Vai niin, missähän ja miten? Autoväylien rakentaminen ei ole koskaan historiassa vähentönyt autoilua. Mitä enemmän väyliä, sitä enemmän autoja. Ja sen seurauksena enemmän ruuhkia ja vielä sujumattomampaa liikennettä.



> Keskustan kävelyalueita voi lisätä runsaasti.


Kyllä, näin voi tehdä ilman yhtäkään tunnelihanketta. Tosin tunnelipiirien jatkuvasti hokeman mantran mukaan kävelyalueita ei voi olla ilman tunneleita. Tosielämässä asia on kuitenkin toisin.




> Sekä esim. Mannerheimintietä keskustassa voisi kaventaa ja tehdä siitä esplanadi-tyyppisen kadun.


Kaikkeahan sitä voi kuvitella. Tämänkokoisen sisääntuloväylän liikenne ei kuitenkaan katoa mihinkään kuin taikaiskusta.



> No niin, nyt olen saanut hintalapputietoja:
> 
> Helsinki-väylä maksanee noin 750 milj. euroa. Tämä sisältää:
> 
> i) Keskustatunnelin
> ii) Vapaudenkadun Veturitielle saakka
> 
> Jos halutaan haara Esplanadille, se lisää kustannuksia noin 45-55 miljoonaa euroa.
> 
> Rakentaminen jakautuu 10 vuodelle. *Todellinen vuosikustannus on silloin vain noin 75 milj. euroa.*


Mistäs Kantokoski keksii tällaisia hintatietoja ilman mitään laskelmia ja lähteitä?




> Te spämmäätte tätä viestiketjua, pyydän ylläpitoa poistamaan asiattomat viestit.


Hahaa!  :Laughing:  Pitkästä aikaa ihan hyvää huumoria! 




> Helsinki-väylä ei ole vielä ollut sellaisissa kokouksissa, joista pöytäkirjoja tehdään. Vaan muutamien poliitikkojen ja virkamiehien keskinäisenä uurastuksena.


Eli veliverkoston kabinettikokouksissa.




> Ja mitä tulee teidän uskomuksiinne, niin ne eivät ole minulta pois.


Tämä toimii myös käänteisesti.




> Takaisin aiheeseen: Autoväylät, kasvava autoliikenne, ratikoiden hitaus..


Eli paluu 1960-luvun autoihanneyhteiskuntaan! Autot tekevät autuaaksi, raitiovanut pitää saada pois, jotta aiheutetaan lisää autoilua ja ruuhkia. Kerrassaan mainiota! Äkkiä retrolasit silmille ja piirtelemään Helsinki täyteen moottoriteitä ja makkarataloja.




> Ette taida tietää, että poliitikot ja virkamiehet tekevät yhteistyötä, ja työstävät asioita ennen kuin niitä otetaan missään kokouksissa esille.


Kyseinen toiminta on tiedossa ihan hyvin. Sitä kutsutaan suhmuroinniksi, johon luonnollisesti liittyy poikkeuksetta lahjontaa ja muita näennäisdemokratiaa toteuttavan yhteiskunnan varjopiirteitä.




> Ei ole kyse mistään klubeista.


Vaan mistä?




> Ja nyt aiheeseen: autoväylät, kasvava liikenne, ratikoiden hitaus.


Taas, ompa kerrassaan ihana aihe! Täytyy oikein hitaasti lausua ja maistella noita sanoja, jotta pääsee tunnelmaan. Voi suorastaan tuntea, kuinka aivotoiminta kiihtyy ja silmät pullistuvat päästä ulos.

----------


## j-lu

> Keitä tällaiset poliitikot ja virkamiehet ovat?


Ovat eläkkeellä ja mullissa ennen kuin ehtivät toteuttaa nämä kantokosken fantasiat. Suomalaisessa kaupunkisuunnittelussa tapahtuu melkoinen murros seuraavien vuosikymmenten aikana. Suuri se on jo siksikin, että nykyisin laahataan myöhäismodernia elävää länsimaailmaa puolivuosisataa jäljessä. Merkittävämpää kuitenkin lienee, että tulevat päättäjät ovat kasvaneet kaupungeissa ja heille fillari ja matkakortti ovat samanlaisia vapauden symboleita kuin mitä auto on nykyisille lantajalkapäättäjille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pelkästään Ruotsiin verrattuna joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus on säälittävällä tasolla.


Laitapa esimerkkejä joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuudesta motorisoiduista matkoista sellaisilta Ruotsin kaupunkiseuduilta, joihin verrattuna pääkaupunkiseudulla ko. osuus on säälittävä.

----------


## Piirka

Eilisessä Höblassa julkaistiin Marianne Sundholmin blogi "Vem betalar, vem bestämmer?". Aloituslauseessa hän kysyy mitä yhteistä on lastensairaalalla, keskustatunnelilla, Guggenheimilla ja jääkiekkoareenalla Helsinki Garden. Yksityinen rahoitus, erästä eläkevakuutusyhtiötä myöten.

Saas nähdä saadaanko yksityista fyrkkaa kasaan riittävästi, jotta edes jokin noista hankkeista saataisiin toteutettua. Mikäli keskustatunneli hönkäistäisiin toteutukseen saakka, niin miten toteutetaisiin tulopuoli? Tietullein vai elinkaarimallin mukaisesti = veronmaksajien piikkiin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tietullein vai elinkaarimallin mukaisesti = veronmaksajien piikkiin?


Tietenkin veronmaksajien piikkiin.

----------


## Tidtabell

Kuten sanottua, Kantokoski on valmis maksamaan 2 euroa 2 miljardin tunnelista. Miten jaloa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Helsinki-väylän käyttömaksu olisi 3-5 / per kerta.

----------


## Dakkus

> Helsinki-väylän käyttömaksu olisi 3-5 / per kerta.


Unohdit mainita, että koska kyse on tunnelirakentamisesta à la Kehärata, tuon käyttökorvauksen tunneliyhtiölle maksaa Helsingin kaupunki.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä nykyiset suuntaukset ovat että yksityisrahalla väylää kustannetaan.

Muuten, Helsinki-väylä ei ole sijoitus yksityisautoiluun. Se on sijoitus talouteen. Ihmisten lisäksi myös tavaroiden täytyy liikkua. Vai metrollako tavarat tulevat keskustaan Vuosaaren satamasta? Miten ne asemilta siirretään jakelupisteisiin eli liikeyrityksiin? Aivan. Autoilla. Katuja ja teitä tarvitaan talouden perustuksien toiminnan takaamiseksi. Miten kukaan voi vastustaa katuja. Ja minulla ei ole mitään sitä vastaan että Töölönlahti ja mahdollisesti Eläintarhanlahtikin täytetään ja Pasilasta keskustaan vedetään esplanadi, raitiokevytmetro, talokortteleita, puita ja puistoja. Junaraiteet voisi myöskin kaivaa maan alle, lipuen keskustan ja pasilan asemilla pintaan. Kaupunki ihmisille! Nyt rata jakaa kaupungin, sekä ihmiset, kahtia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jaa-a! Nyt en tiedä... Ehkä tämä on sittenkin hauskempi ketju kuin Cityväylä-ketju!

Kaiken kruunaa vitsinimimerkin allekirjoitus:



> *- JOKAISELLA ON OIKEUS METROON -*


 :Laughing:

----------


## Kantokoski

Kokeilepa toisinpäin: Jokaisella on oikeus raitiovaunuun.

Kuinka todelliselta se kuulostaa?

Toiseksi, se nyt on selvää että talous ei toimi ilman autojen väyliä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kokeilepa toisinpäin: Jokaisella on oikeus raitiovaunuun.
> 
> Kuinka todelliselta se kuulostaa?


Kaukana todellisuudesta, mutta todellisemmalta kuin vastaava metron kanssa.




> Toiseksi, se nyt on selvää että talous ei toimi ilman autojen väyliä.


On totta, että ilman maantiekuljetuksia on jotakuinkin vaikeaa hoitaa taloutta. Mutta tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että autoväylien määrän tarvitsisi olla edes nykyiselläkään tasolla. Riittää, että pihateille ja asuinalueille on pääsy läheisiltä teiltä. Suhteessa ihmisen tarpeeseen päästä liikkumaan pois alueelta, tavaraa ei tarvitse kuljettaa kuin aniharvoin. Miksi siis ylläpitää sitä varten kolossaalisia autoväyliä? Kenelläkään ei ole tarvetta ajaa yli kahdeksaakymppiä kerran viidessä vuodessa muuttokuorman kanssa. Sen sijaan ihmisillä on kiire töihin ja koteihinsa joka arkipäivä. Vaikka autotie olisi vedetty joka kuistille ja rappukäytävän edustalle, se ei poista sitä liikkumisen tarvetta, joka autottomilla on. Ja niitä autottomia tulee aina olemaan, mahdollisesti lisääntyvässä määrin. Miksei siis priorisoida ihmisten päivittäiseen kuljettamiseen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:39 ----------

Unohdit yhden asian uudesta allekirjoituksestasi:



> *- KAUPUNKI KUULUU IHMISILLE -*


...ja autoille.

----------


## Kantokoski

Keskustatunnelilla on vankka kannatus. Ja vaikka näennäisesti vaikuttaa että projektilla olisi runsaasti vastustusta, todellisuus on kuitenkin toinen. Kaikissa valtuustopuolueissa on tunnelille kannatusta. Jopa Vihreiden Osmo Soininvaara kannattaa keskustatunnelia. Jos keskustatunnelia ei rakenneta nyt, ruuhkien pahennuttua asukkaat tulevat vaatimaan sitä, ja silloin sen läpimeno on läpihuutojuttu. Keskustatunneli kannattaisikin rakentaa nyt kun rakentaminen on halvempaa, kuin esim. 10 vuoden päästä.

 Tässä oheen pikku-uutinen keskustatunnelista:
http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...ustatunnelista

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Keskustatunnelilla on vankka kannatus.


Lähde?




> Kaikissa valtuustopuolueissa on tunnelille kannatusta.


Lähde?




> Jopa Vihreiden Osmo Soininvaara kannattaa keskustatunnelia.


Lähde?

----------


## hylje

Jos liikennettä on kaduilla liikaa, pitää katuja kaventaa tai muuten kuristaa liikennettä. Näin edistetään jalankulkua ja joukkoliikennettä. Ei maksa paljoa, kannattaa tehdä heti.

Tunnelia tarvitaan vasta, kun halutaan välttämättä paljon autoja kaupunkiin. Näin edistetään autoilua.

Kaupungissa on varaa olla edistämättä autoilua. Vain kalliista maanalaisesta pysäköinnistä tinkimällä voidaan vastata kaupungin valtavaan muuttopaineeseen -- ilman liikenneongelmia. Tietysti sama paine työntää tinkimään kaikista muistakin asuntokokoa paisuttavista säännöistä, mutta ne nyt eivät enää liity keskustatunneliin.

----------


## hmikko

> Lähde?


Soininvaaran kanta vuodelta 2009. En tiedä, onko se muuttunut.

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2009/10/24/keskustatunneli-2/




> Sittemmin [vuoden 1995 jälkeen] Kauppakamari, Helsingin yrittäjät tai vastaavat lobbaajat ovat tehneet kaikkensa sen eteen, ettei tunnelia tule, julistamalla, ettei tunneli ole syy luovuttaa neliösenttiäkään autojen käytössä olevasta maa-alasta ihmisille. Tästä lähtökohdasta käsin ei kannata edes neuvotella.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kaikissa puolueissa on kannatusta keskustatunnelille. Kokoomuksessa ja SDP:ssa sekä RKP:ssa eniten, sitten Perussuomalaisissa ja Keskustassa, myös Vihreissä, kuten Soininvaara, vain Vasemmistoliiton edustajista en tiedä.

Useimmat puolueet suostuvatkin ehtoihin:

* tunnelin rahoitus yksityisrahalla (valtion & kuntien lisäksi)
* tunnelin rahoitus käyttömaksuilla
* joukkoliikenteen lehmänkaupat (esim. metro)

Keskustatunnelissa ei ole kyse autoilun määrän väkinäinen kasvattaminen, vaan kasvavaan kysyntään vastaaminen, sekä ennen kaikkea nyt niiden useamman kymmenen tuhannen auton, jotka tukkivat keskustan ja kantakaupungin katuja, tunneliin siirtäminen. Näin esimerkiksi hidas kortteliratikka ei enää trendinsä mukaisesti edelleen hidastu.

Ja aivan, oikeanlainen toteutustapa keskustatunnelille on, että samalla saatetaan voimaan kaikille sisääntuloväylille ja kehille tietullit/ruuhkamaksut. Keskustatunneli kun ei vähimmässäkään määrin ole autoilun lisäkapasiteettia varten. Tästä voimme kaikki olla yhtä mieltä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikissa puolueissa on kannatusta keskustatunnelille.


Lähde?




> Kokoomuksessa ja SDP:ssa sekä RKP:ssa eniten, sitten Perussuomalaisissa ja Keskustassa, myös Vihreissä,


Lähde?




> kuten Soininvaara,


Lähde?

----------


## aki

> Keskustatunnelissa ei ole kyse autoilun määrän väkinäinen kasvattaminen, vaan kasvavaan kysyntään vastaaminen, sekä ennen kaikkea nyt niiden useamman kymmenen tuhannen auton, jotka tukkivat keskustan ja kantakaupungin katuja, tunneliin siirtäminen. Näin esimerkiksi hidas kortteliratikka ei enää trendinsä mukaisesti edelleen hidastu.


Nyt kun Länsimetro (ja melko todennäköisesti myös pisara) valmistuu niin en näe mitään syytä tuhlata enää rahaa keskustatunneliin. Automaatin myötähän metron kapasiteetti tulee lisääntymään niin paljon että kyllä sinne mahtuu aika suuri osa niistäkin jotka nykyään kulkevat keskustan läpi autolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:35 ----------




> oikeanlainen toteutustapa keskustatunnelille on, että samalla saatetaan voimaan kaikille sisääntuloväylille ja kehille tietullit/ruuhkamaksut. Keskustatunneli kun ei vähimmässäkään määrin ole autoilun lisäkapasiteettia varten. Tästä voimme kaikki olla yhtä mieltä.


Keskustatunneli nimenomaan tulee kasvattamaan yksityisautoilua. Ruuhkamaksut tai tietullit pitää jollain aikavälillä ottaa käyttöön, eikä siihen tarvita älyttömän hintaista keskustatunnelia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:35 ----------




> Kaikissa puolueissa on kannatusta keskustatunnelille.


Mun käsittääkseni laajaa kannatusta tunnelille löytyy vain kokoomuksesta (yllätys yllätys) Rautavahan tämän taas nosti esille ja toivoo hankkeelle nyt perinpohjaista selvitystä jotta päättäjille saataisiin totuudenmukaista tietoa tunnelin hyödyistä. Eiköhän tätä asiaa ole jo aikanaan selvitetty tarpeeksi, pitääkö vielä lisää törsätä rahaa uusiin selvityksiin jotta voidaan todeta ettei hankkeen h/k-suhde ole kannattava.

----------


## Kantokoski

Myös Kuningasavenue-Vapaudenkatu tulisi ottaa mukaan keskustatunnelin h/k-laskelmiin. Pisara ketjustahan ilmenee, että keskustatunnelin hyöty bruttokansantuotteelle on hieman suurempi kuin kehäradan, noin 190milj.

Jung ja Saarinen olivat niin edellä aikaansa. Kuningasavenue-Vapaudenkatu ratkaisisi lähes kaikki autoliikenteen ongelmat.

Kuningasavenue suunniteltiin 90 metriä leveäksi väyläksi, jonka keskellä kulki maahan kaivettu rautatie (Rautatiekatujen satamaradan tapaan) joka olisi keskustassa jatkunut Rautatiekatuja pitkin Länsisatamaan, ja ehdottipa Jung-Saarinen silloin rautatietä Tallinnaankin. Kuningasavenuen länsipuolella olisi kulkenut autot ja itäpuolella esikaupunkilinjat. Huom. Hieman suunnitelman ajankohdasta riippuen, esikaupunkilinjat myös kulkivat ratakuilussa, päättyen Elielinaukiolle jossa 'kääntöraiteet'. Saarinen ei kortteliratikoita suunnitelmaansa merkinnyt. Ja myöskin edelleen Saarisen esikaupunkiradoista: ne olivat kaikki eritasoratoja tunneli- ja siltaratkaisuin, vain metsissä ja joissain puistoissa olisi ollut eristämätöntä pintarataa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:11 ----------




> Nyt kun Länsimetro (ja melko todennäköisesti myös pisara) valmistuu niin en näe mitään syytä tuhlata enää rahaa keskustatunneliin. Automaatin myötähän metron kapasiteetti tulee lisääntymään niin paljon että kyllä sinne mahtuu aika suuri osa niistäkin jotka nykyään kulkevat keskustan läpi autolla.


Siis länsimetrohan rakennetaan myöhässä, eli sillä ei paikata puuttuvaa joukkoliikennetarjontaa tai setvita autoruuhkia, mutta kylläkin notkautetaan tilastoja. Länsimetron lisäksi tarvitaan tottakai pisara ja useita muita ratoja, mutta myös Helsinki-väylä kokonaisuus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:11 ----------

On järkyttävää huomata millaisen hirvittävän kaupungin te monet haluaisitte, jättää nyt autot ja joukkoliikenne kaduille maleksimaan ja hidastumaan ja saastuttamaan ja ihmisiä kiusaamaan. Skandinaavisiin pääkaupunkeihin verrattuna Helsingin ja PKS:n joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on suuri. Ei autoilijoita saada busseihin ja raiteille kaikkia. Autot tulevat pysymään ja niiden määrä kasvaa, mutta, ne ovat muuttumassa autokannan uusiutuessa pikkuhiljaa ympäristöystävällisemmiksi.

Onneksi Alvar Aallon Töölönlahden ja Kampin hirvitystä ei rakennettu:


Eliel Saarisen (ja Jungin) Töölönlahti oli kansallisromantiikan hehkein kukka:

(Saarinen teki myös suunnitelman jossa Töölönlahtea ei täytetty, mutta avenue oli siinäkin)

Mutta Oiva Kallion funkkistyylinen Töölönlahti se vasta hieno olisi ollut:


Nyt Töölönlahti on nousemassa uuteen kukoistukseen, edes jonkinmoiseen, vaikkea menneiden aikojen majasteettisuutta voidakaan enää saada. 
Mutta nyt Kuningasavenuen-Vapaudenkadun voi kätevästi hoitaa Helsinki-väylän avulla, maan alla. Ehkä on toisaalta hyvä ettei kenenkään Töölönlahti-projekti onnistunut, sillä pidän myös alueen dedikoimisesta Keskuspuistoksi,tai sen keskustaosuudeksi, miksi sitä nykyään sanotaankin, keskustan kulttuuripuisto. Helsinki-väylä laajentaa koko Bertel Jungin alkuperäistä keskuspuistoideaa - nimittäin Helsinki-väylän avulla Mannerheimintien eteläpää voidaan muuttaa puistoksi. Näin kaupunki saa alkuperäisen arvonsa, kun keskuspuisto jatkuu suurten suomalaisten asemakaava-arkkitehtien suunnitelmien mukaisesti merelle asti, vihersormena, kun Mannerheimin eteläpään muuttaminen puistoksi luonnollisesti yhdistyy Esplanadin vihreyteen ja koreuteen.

----------


## Kantokoski

Tässä on kampanjan ensimmäinen juliste, se on vaaka A4-koossa. Tulostakaa sitä esim. työpaikkojenne, opetuslaitosten, eri ilmoitustauluille ym. laitettavaksi.

----------


## SD202

> Myös Kuningasavenue-Vapaudenkatu tulisi ottaa mukaan keskustatunnelin h/k-laskelmiin. Pisara ketjustahan ilmenee, että keskustatunnelin hyöty bruttokansantuotteelle on hieman suurempi kuin kehäradan, noin 190milj.


"Kuningasavenue"? Finglish ulottuu näköjään joka paikkaan. :Wink: 



> Jung ja Saarinen olivat niin edellä aikaansa. Kuningasavenue-Vapaudenkatu ratkaisisi lähes kaikki autoliikenteen ongelmat.


...kunnes huomaamme näiden uusien autoväylien täyttyneen autoliikenteestä?

----------


## Nrg

> "Kuningasavenue"? Finglish ulottuu näköjään joka paikkaan.


Vaikka Wikipedia ei kaikista luotettavin tiedon lähde olekaan, niin sinänsä asiallisesti viitteistetyssä artikkelissa Eliel Saarisen Pro Helsingfors -suunnitelmasta Kuningasavenue mainitaan juurikin tuossa muodossa. Suunnitelmahan on julkaistu jo vuonna 1918.

Sinänsä, kuten täällä on jo sanottu, on varsin naiivia kuvitella, että kaupunkibulevardiksi suunniteltu Kuningasavenue olisi Saarisen suunnitelmissa ollut jokin vapaan autoilun fantasian muodostama moottoritie keskellä kaupunkia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pisara ketjustahan ilmenee, että keskustatunnelin hyöty bruttokansantuotteelle on hieman suurempi kuin kehäradan, noin 190milj.


Korjattakoon nyt tännekin, kuten mainittuun Pisara-ketjuunkin korjasin, että tuossa ei suinkaan ollut kyseessä itse hankkeen yhteiskuntataloudellinen hyöty, vaan rakennuskustannusten arvioitu kerrannaisvaikutus BKT:hen. Sana hyöty on Kantokosken oma muokkaus, joka tässä tapauksessa vääristää merkittävästi alkuperäistä tekstiä.

Ja jos kyseessä todella olisi hankkeen hyöty, se tarkoittaisi itse asiassa, että keskustatunneli olisi rankasti tappiollinen, koska se tuottaisi sen mainitun selvityksenkin mukaan vain reilu puolet hyödyistään takaisin.

----------


## Compact

> Vaikka Wikipedia ei kaikista luotettavin tiedon lähde olekaan, niin sinänsä asiallisesti viitteistetyssä artikkelissa Eliel Saarisen Pro Helsingfors -suunnitelmasta Kuningasavenue mainitaan juurikin tuossa muodossa. Suunnitelmahan on julkaistu jo vuonna 1918.


Korostettakoon vielä sitä seikkaa, että arkkitehti Saarisen erilaisia visioita ei ole koskaan tilannut Helsingin kaupunki. Vaan yksityiset maakeinottelijat. Nuo suuret suunnitelmat ovat Suomen suuriruhtinaskunnan ajalta, kun keisari Nikolai II oli vielä vallassa ja heti sekasorron jälkeen. Eli ovat hieman e r i  maailmasta nuo jutut, sata vuotta vanhoja sitäpaitsi.

----------


## Piirka

> "Kuningasavenue"? Finglish ulottuu näköjään joka paikkaan.


Olisikohan pikemminkin ollut svengelskaa, kun tuo Pro Hesa suunnitelma näki päivänvalon lähes sata vuotta sitten. Muistaakseni ruotsin kieli oli tuolloin vielä hallinnon kieli i Helsingfors. Ja luonnollisesti Saarinen suunnitteli silloin paraatikadun nimeltä Kungsavenyn. [ajatusleikki]Mikäli Kuningasvenyy olisi toteutunut ja Suomesta olisi myöhemmin tullut Finskin neuvostotasavalta, olisi tuo 90 metriä leveä väylä ollut mitä mainioin Punaisen armeijan (osasto ФССР) temmellyskenttä mahtipontisine rauhanmarsseineen ase-esittelyineen aina vappuisin.  :Cool:  [/ajatusleikki]

----------


## sebastin

> *Helsinki väylä - liikenteen uusi tuleminen*
> 
> Helsinki-väylä on uusi laadukas ja monipuolinen liikenteen laatuväylä Helsingin niemen ja seudullisten liikenneongelmien ratkaisemiseen. Se yhdistää Helsingin niemen nopeaksi liikenneväyläksi, sekä seudulliset moottorikadut yhdeksi jatkumoksi. Helsinki-väylä on 2+2 kaistainen laadukas ja nopea liikenteen reitti. Se nopeuttaa Helsingin niemen liikennettä, sekä poikkiliikennettä, sillä väylällä ei ole liikennevaloja, eikä katuliikenne katkaise reittiä. Helsinki-väylä laadukkaasti nopeuttaa kaikkea liikennettä, niin yksityisautoilua kuin joukkoliikennettäkin.


Joku tämäntyylinen eli Itäväylän ja Länsiväylän yhdistävä liikennetunneli tarvitaan vääjäämättä. Ja sille voikin laittaa uusia ratkaisumalleja, kuten käyttömaksut, kuukausikortit jne. 

Autoilijoiden muutenkin tulisi maksaa tienkäyttömaksua käytti tietä missä päin tahansa Suomea. Tottakai maksut pitäisi porrastaa. Rovaniemeltä on halvempaa ajaa Sodankylään, kuin Tampereelta Helsinkiin. Esim. Tampere Helsinki yhden suuntainen ajo n. 20e, Rovaniemi-Sodankylä n. 5. Satelliittiratkaisuilla ja joillain alueilla fyysisillä tietulleilla. Kaupunkiseutujen porrastukset olisivat erikseen valtakunnallisesta hinnoittelusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tämä on kyllä mitä mainioin huumoriketju, nyt kun taas luin pikaisesti läpi.  :Laughing:  Heti ensimmäisestä postauksesta. Samoin Cityväylä-ketju, joka ehkä kuitenkin on hivenen vakavammin tehty.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tämä on kyllä mitä mainioin huumoriketju, nyt kun taas luin pikaisesti läpi.


Niinpä: Joillakinhan esim. vapun juhlajuomaputki venyy helposti pidemmäksi kuin vain toukokuun ensimmäiseksi päiväksi, mutta eräillä tälle foorumille jälleen ilmaantuneilla kirjoittajilla tuntuu puolestaan aprillipiloja riittävän kalenterista riippumatta ympäri vuoden (tai ehkä heillä on tavoitteena päästä foorumin vuoden sketsihahmoksi?).

----------


## petteri

Huumoriketju tai ei. Joka tapauksessa Helsinkiväylän tyylisillä autoliikennehankkeillakin on merkittävästi poliittista kannatusta, jos tehtäisiin Tuulilasin tilaajien keskuudessa mielipidekysely kannatusta varmaan löytyisi, toisaalta raitiolehden gallupissa tuskin kukaan kannattaisi.

Ei tuossa suunnitelmassa muutenkaan ole varsinaisesti mitään ihan uutta ja totaalisen toteuttamiskelvotonta (vrt Smith-Polvisen keskustan moottorikatujen vaatimat laajat korttelien purut). Tuossa on vain samaan kuvaan piirretty Pasilanväylä, Keskustatunneli ja niitä yhdistämään Veturitie - Vapaudenkatu väylä tunnelissa. Toki rahahan on aina rajoittava tekijä ja muutenkin poliittinen ilmapiiri suosii nyt enemmän joukkoliikennehankkeita, joten Vapaudenkatu tunnelissa ei varmaan toteudu lähivuosikymmeninä, jos sitten tunnelirakentamisen kustannustaso ei heitä täysin häränpyllyä robottitekniikan myötä.

----------


## j-lu

> Huumoriketju tai ei. Joka tapauksessa Helsinkiväylän tyylisillä autoliikennehankkeillakin on merkittävästi poliittista kannatusta, jos tehtäisiin Tuulilasin tilaajien keskuudessa mielipidekysely kannatusta varmaan löytyisi, toisaalta raitiolehden gallupissa tuskin kukaan kannattaisi.


Toteutumisen kannalta oleellisempi jaottelu kuin Tuulilasin tai Raition tilaajat on ehdottamasti ennen ja jälkeen vuoden 1980 syntyneet ja toisaalta kaupungissa ja maalla kasvaneet. Sikäli kun ennen vuotta -80 syntyneiden määrä ei tulevaisuudessa kasva rajusti, on vähän vaikea uskoa näiden autotunnelihankkeiden toteutumiseen, robottitekniikkaa tai ei. Kalliit ja suurikapasiteettiset väylät kun kannattaa joka tapauksessa hyödyntää maksimaalisesti ja se tarkoittaa joukkoliikennettä.

Nykynuorisolle polttomoottori ei ole samanlainen unelma ja vapaan liikkumisen symboli kuin Karjalohjalla 70-luvulla kasvaneelle. Mopon tilalle on tullut matkakortti.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tässä näkymää Sörnäisten rantatieltä: https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.18412...cmo51l8cVQ!2e0. Ei tällainen ole kovin järkevää rantojen käyttöä. Sörnäisten rantatien tunneliin laittaminen ja parkkipaikkojen siirtäminen muualle vapauttaisi tuostakin maata rakentamiselle. Lisäksi tuolloin voisi rakentaa myös Merihaan ja Hakaniemen väliselle alueelle. Vielä kun voimalaitoksen saisi siirrettyä Vuosaareen tuosta toiselta rannalta ja saisi otettua sen ranta-alueen muuhun käyttöön voisi Sörnäisten ranta-alueesta saada hyvin viihtyisän alueen. Sinällään tunnelien rakentaminen autoliikenteelle voisi jossain tapauksissa olla hyväkin asia, jos vain samalla autoliikenteen haittoja maan päällä saataisiin samalla vähennettyä.

Varsinaisen keskustunnelin sijasta pitäisi kehittää sitä keskustan huoltotunneliverkkoa. Parantaa vaikka ilmanvaihtoa ja lisätä kenties kaistoja johonkin kohtaan, rakentaa sisäänkäytejä lisää ja avata henkilöautoliikenteelle uusia osia.  Näin autoliikennettä voisi ohjata enemmän maan alle ja kenties vapauttaa tilaa ratikoiden käyttöön sekä kevyelle liikenteelle maan päällä. Esimerkiksi juuri Mannerheimintiellä Lasipalatsin ja Stockmannin tietämillä. 

Olen muuten kävellyt Leppävaarassa entisellä Kehä I:n linjauksella, jossa on nyt valtaväylän tilalla tavallinen kaksikaistainen hiljainen katu ja maata odottamassa rakentamista ja täytyy sanoa, että alueen viihtyisyys on jo nyt kasvanut siitä, mitä se oli Kehä I:n kulkiessa maan pinnalla siinä kohtaa. Toivottavasti rakentaminen onnistuu hyvin ja alueesta tulee viihtyisä. Itäkeskuksessa pitäisi varmaan Itäväylä laittaa tunneliin. Ainakin siellä pitäisi saada jotenkin vähennettyä autoille varattua maa-alaa jollain tavalla, jotta siitä voitaisiin saada miellyttävää ympäristöä.

----------


## hylje

> Tässä näkymää Sörnäisten rantatieltä: https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.18412...cmo51l8cVQ!2e0. Ei tällainen ole kovin järkevää rantojen käyttöä.


Tunnelia tuohon täyttömaalle ei saa juuri millään hinnalla.

Sörnäisten rantatiellä on joka tapauksessa tiedossa yleistä kaventumista ja täydennysrakentamista. Hakaniemen silta sen eteläpäässä puretaan, ja tilalle tulee matalampi ja pienempi silta. Nykyinen risteysalue (ja miksei Merihaan parkkihalli) voidaan samalla rakentaa Merihaan kaupunkiin yhdistäviksi kortteleiksi, jonka välistä Rantatie pujottelee Pohjoisrantaan.

Kun liikenteen pullonkaulaksi tulee muutenkin se 4-kaistainen ja liikennevaloin ohjattu katu, ei ole enää tarvetta millekkään tunneleille tai edes nykyisen 6..8-kaistaisen rantatien pitämiselle. Rantatie voidaan siirtää nykyisen korttelirivin pintaan ja rakentaa rantaan päin lisää kortteleita. Ennen pitkää Kalastama kurotaan kiinni.

----------


## sebastin

Keskustatunneli tarvitaan, ja mikäs kestävämpää kuin vetää siitä tunneli pohjoiseen Pasilaan kaupunkimotarille. 

Pasilan väylä on Turun motarin yhteyttä ja itäpäätä lukuun ottamatta valmiit. 

Pääkaupunkiseudulla tienkäyttömaksut henkilöliikenteeseen eli tietullisysteemi, joko kaikille sisääntuloväylille, taikka sitten vain kantatunneliin. Tietulleissa toteutettuna minne tahansa, olisi syytä olla kuukausi-, ja useamman, jopa vuoden käyttökortti mahdollisuus hankkia. Satelliittijärjestelmällä toteutettuna teknisesti.

Keskustatunnelissa olisi suunnitellut yhteydet huoltotunneliin sekä paikoituslaitoksiin. Mitään uusia paikoituslaitoksia ei tarvitse perustaa, liikenne jakautuu tunnelin päistä jonottamatta ulos, sekä tietysti maan alle sekä kaduille. Joitain pysäköintilaitoksia tulisi kuitenkin suurentaa. 

Merkittävästi keskusväylä ei autoliikennettä kasvattaisi, tosin yksityisautoilulle täytyy rakentaa nopeat yhteydet keskustassa. Myöskin autokanta saisi saisi sähköistyä nopeammin. 

Uudet nopeat ja esteettömät pikaraitiometroradat taittaisivat autoliikennettä kuten myös kasvattaisivat joukkoliikenteen suosiota. Kaikki eivät ajaisi keskustaväylälle, liikenne jakautuisi uudelle väylälle sekä "vanhoille".

Kuitenkaan keskusväylän rakentaminen ei saa olla joukkoliikennerahoista pois.

----------


## j-lu

> Kuitenkaan keskusväylän rakentaminen ei saa olla joukkoliikennerahoista pois.


Eli rakennetaan yksityisellä rahalla?

----------


## sebastin

Valtion tulisi ainakin lainoittaa hanketta. Paremmin tosin 30% maksuosuudella. Menee yksiin Tampereen ja Turun kanssa. Ei kai kaupunkiliikennettä voi parantaa vain Tampereella ja Turusssa.

----------


## anttipng

> Ei kai kaupunkiliikennettä voi parantaa vain Tampereella ja Turusssa.


Eihän valtion rahaa kaupunkiliikenteeseen ole itsenäisyyden aikana annettu kuin Kehä kolmosen sisäpuolella asuville.

----------


## Kani

Ja Helsinki-väylän veljet tuskin saavat rahoitusta, kun framilla on suurempiakin hankkeita.

http://jlf.fi/f32/7572-cityvayla-kes...-uusi-pikatie/

----------


## Nrg

> Ja Helsinki-väylän veljet tuskin saavat rahoitusta, kun framilla on suurempiakin hankkeita.


Kani on aivan oikeassa. Vuosikymmeniä vanhat ja siten vanhentuneet suunnitelmat on syytä unohtaa, kun esillä on uudempia, nopeampia ja parempia hankkeita. Smith-Polviset tehkööt tilaa modernimmalle!

----------


## sebastin

Cityväylä on täysin vitsikeskustelu, sehän perustettiin parodioimaan tätä keskustelua. Siinä on paljon suunnitelmallisia virheitä. Ei se ole tosissaan tehty.

Helsinki-väylässä taasen on kaikki keskeiset kantakaupungin suunnitelmat. Tosin ei putkea Töölönlahdelta Pasilan nurkille, johon rakentuu uusi Pasilan kaupunkibulevardi, sekä yhteys Pasilan väylälle. Jos keskustatunneli rakennetaan, on vain hyödyllistä yhdistää se putkella Eläintarhalle.

----------


## Matkalainen

> tietullisysteemi [...] kantatunneliin [...] Satelliittijärjestelmällä


Saisiko sinne kantatunneliin myös kuumailmapalloja, joiden koreissa on metroilla täytettyjä sukellusveneitä?




> Cityväylä on täysin vitsikeskustelu, sehän perustettiin parodioimaan tätä keskustelua.


Tämä "keskustelu" on parodia itsestään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä "keskustelu" on parodia itsestään.


Sopiva termi on parodiahorisontti.

----------


## sebastin

Keskustatunneli tulee kyllä taas valintakoriin. Vaikka nyt säästösyistä hyllyllä.

----------


## sebastin

> Tässä on kampanjan ensimmäinen juliste, se on vaaka A4-koossa. Tulostakaa sitä esim. työpaikkojenne, opetuslaitosten, eri ilmoitustauluille ym. laitettavaksi.


Tämähän on hieno. Itse tekisin hieman toisin.

Taidankin tulostella.

----------

